# How do I post a post?



## jeepered (Nov 8, 2013)

I don't know how I did it but I was able to pot my "Introduction" post. Now I need 9 more posts before I can create my first thread but I can't remember how to post a post. Can someone out there help me?
Thanks,
ED:help:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Ed just reply to the other posts ,lower right hand corner quick reply just say hi to others or comment on a thread.
It is in place to stop spam on the forum.
Are moderators work real hard to keeps us spam free and I thank them!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ed,

You do not need 10 posts to start a thread or to post pictures that are on your hard drive.

You need 10 posts before you can add a URL to a post. (Which is to stop spammers).

You have already started a number of threads in different sections of the forum.


----------

